# Post a clip of you singing something!



## BalalaikaBoy

doesn't have to be anything serious, just sing a little blurb and post it.

for starters, I'm feeling like a bass today, so here's a silly bit of me singing "Sometimes I Feel Like A Motherless Child" 
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1f186vYa1be

PS: of course, if you actually _are_ a talented singer (and I'm sure we have many on board), feel free to show off a little and provide us with some entertainment


----------



## QuietGuy

I'll politely decline, thanks. Me singing sounds pretty close to Peter Boyle, as the Frankenstein monster singing "Puttin' on the Ritz" with Gene Wilder's Dr Frankenstein in Mel Brooks' Young Frankenstein! To think I actually got through my sight-singing exercises in college!


----------



## Albert7

If you heard me sing, no way.

Just do Alvin the chipmunk on 120 bpm and you got my vocals.


----------



## Alfredoz

WOW! You have great voice! Thanks for the share!

I have begun classical singing lessons few months ago but I stopped due to hectic schedule in school . The voice teacher said I am most probably a light/leggiero tenor but I doubt so because my high notes are not very easy and I thought I did a fairly credible job singing art songs written for bass/baritone.

Hence, I have attached few audio clips of me singing some art and contemporary songs and my vocalization. My vocalization was done prior to lessons.

1.)

__
https://soundcloud.com/alfredoz-violetta%2Fan-excerpt-from-allah-henry-longfellow

2.)

__
https://soundcloud.com/alfredoz-violetta%2Fexcerpt-from

3.)

__
https://soundcloud.com/alfredoz-violetta%2Fexcerpt-from-song-of-volgaboatmen

4.)

__
https://soundcloud.com/alfredoz-violetta%2Fan-excerpt-from

5.)

__
https://soundcloud.com/alfredoz-violetta%2Fnrwstmjctpw8

6.)

__
https://soundcloud.com/alfredoz-violetta%2Fvocalization

Kindly pardon my lack of technique and unpleasant voice. Appreciate your advice ")


----------



## BalalaikaBoy

Alfredoz said:


> WOW! You have great voice! Thanks for the share!
> 
> I have begun classical singing lessons few months ago but I stopped due to hectic schedule in school . The voice teacher said I am most probably a light/leggiero tenor but I doubt so because my high notes are not very easy and I thought I did a fairly credible job singing art songs written for bass/baritone.
> 
> Hence, I have attached few audio clips of me singing some art and contemporary songs and my vocalization. My vocalization was done prior to lessons.
> 1.)
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/alfredoz-violetta%2Fan-excerpt-from-allah-henry-longfellow
> 2.)
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/alfredoz-violetta%2Fexcerpt-from
> 3.)
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/alfredoz-violetta%2Fexcerpt-from-song-of-volgaboatmen
> 4.)
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/alfredoz-violetta%2Fan-excerpt-from
> 5.)
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/alfredoz-violetta%2Fnrwstmjctpw8
> 6.)
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/alfredoz-violetta%2Fvocalization
> Kindly pardon my lack of technique and unpleasant voice. Appreciate your advice ")


nice! at this point, all I would say is, work on your breathing a bit (it was a bit high), keep practicing your vocalises and maybe stick with some more middle range rep (though I realize most of this was probably for fun lol), but I agree with your teacher's assessment that you are most likely a tenor. bass/baritones who have only been singing for a month don't casually sit down and think "hmm, I feel like singing a few high Bbs"....we have to work really hard to get those


----------



## Alfredoz

BalalaikaBoy said:


> nice! at this point, all I would say is, work on your breathing a bit (it was a bit high), keep practicing your vocalises and maybe stick with some more middle range rep (though I realize most of this was probably for fun lol), but I agree with your teacher's assessment that you are most likely a tenor. bass/baritones who have only been singing for a month don't casually sit down and think "hmm, I feel like singing a few high Bbs"....we have to work really hard to get those


Dear Sir/Mdm,

Thanks for the advice. Why do you think most of the songs I sang in bass/baritone key was for fun? AHAHAHA ^^


----------



## BalalaikaBoy

Alfredoz said:


> Dear *Sir*/Mdm


that one 



> Thanks for the advice. Why do you think most of the songs I sang in bass/baritone key was for fun? AHAHAHA ^^


well, they seemed like pretty advanced pieces for starting repertoire.


----------



## Alfredoz

BalalaikaBoy said:


> that one
> 
> well, they seemed like pretty advanced pieces for starting repertoire.


I must admit that the lower notes sound a bit forced but I thought my middle-lower register might give a clue about my voice. I tried to imitate the singers of those songs. Lol In general, F2 and G2 are quite elusive for me  I wish I can sing those notes with aplomb.


----------



## Celloman

BalalaikaBoy said:


> doesn't have to be anything serious, just sing a little blurb and post it.


Just no..........................................


----------



## MagneticGhost

I'm a bit shy for the cameras - but this is me from a few years back.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy

d'awww, you have a really sweet voice 

here's another clip 
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0y3SQkziiSR


----------



## BalalaikaBoy

"Stay in Here" from The Hunchback of Notre Dame
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1i3tASswYft


----------



## SixFootScowl

Can I sing while pinching my nose shut so at least it will be funny?


----------



## Morimur

In all honesty, my voice is waaay too low and unsuitable for singing.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy

Morimur said:


> In all honesty, my voice is waaay too low and unsuitable for singing.


no problem, give one of these a try


----------



## Bellinilover

BalalaikaBoy said:


> "Stay in Here" from The Hunchback of Notre Dame
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1i3tASswYft


Never having heard the song before, I thought you sounded wonderful.

You're American, right? Just out of curiosity, what sort of regional accent do you have? (This has nothing to do with the vocal performance; I'm just curious.)


----------



## Steatopygous

If I were to post me singing, the whole Internet edifice would collapse.
Would you believe this is me? 




Thought not.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

BalalaikaBoy said:


> no problem, give one of these a try


Misty Mountains is one I'm doing in an a cappella quartet - those low Ds are so much fun.
Of course, it's even more fun to follow that up with our arrangement of Bohemian Rhapsody, where I get the soprano Bb - the look of surprise on everyone's faces is priceless :devil:


----------



## BalalaikaBoy

Bellinilover said:


> Never having heard the song before, I thought you sounded wonderful.
> 
> You're American, right? Just out of curiosity, what sort of regional accent do you have? (This has nothing to do with the vocal performance; I'm just curious.)


thanks 

I'm from the Midwest, though, unlike most of the people from where I was raised, I can actually pronounce the "eh" sound (ex: "BEN-juh-min" rather than "BIN-juh-min", "MEH-zure, rather than "MAY-zure", etc)


----------



## Bellinilover

BalalaikaBoy said:


> thanks
> 
> I'm from the Midwest, though, unlike most of the people from where I was raised, I can actually pronounce the "eh" sound (ex: "BEN-juh-min" rather than "BIN-juh-min", "MEH-zure, rather than "MAY-zure", etc)


:lol: Somehow I'd got the idea you were from upstate New York. I don't know where that came from.

Actually, I just listened to your speaking voice on another thread. You're from Chicago, or you live there now? That's a very pleasant accent, IMO. A couple of American accents (I won't say which ones) make me want to plug my ears, and I'm American myself (northern Virginia).


----------



## BalalaikaBoy

Bellinilover said:


> :lol: Somehow I'd got the idea you were from upstate New York. I don't know where that came from.
> 
> Actually, I just listened to your speaking voice on another thread. You're from Chicago, or you live there now? That's a very pleasant accent, IMO. A couple of American accents (I won't say which ones) make me want to plug my ears, and I'm American myself (northern Virginia).


I'm originally from Kansas (well, since age 10).


----------



## Bellinilover

BalalaikaBoy said:


> I'm originally from Kansas (well, since age 10).


Oh, so you're from the Land of Sam Ramey!


----------



## BalalaikaBoy

Bellinilover said:


> Oh, so you're from the Land of Sam Ramey!


and Joyce DiDonato


----------



## Chopiniana93

BalalaikaBoy said:


> "Stay in Here" from The Hunchback of Notre Dame
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1i3tASswYft


Wow, your voice is really powerful and good melodically modulated, IMHO! 
How long are taking singing lessons?


----------



## BalalaikaBoy

Chopiniana93 said:


> Wow, your voice is really powerful and good melodically modulated, IMHO!
> How long are taking singing lessons?


I took lessons for 4 years, but haven't taken them in 4 years since lol


----------



## Barelytenor

Here's a clip of me directing the Yale Russian Chorus Alumni and singing first tenor during our trip to Verona, Italy this past July. This is the Nikolai Kedrov setting of the Otche Nash (Our Father)-N. Kedrov 
Отче Наш-Н. Кедров






:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Pugg

Barelytenor said:


> Here's a clip of me directing the Yale Russian Chorus Alumni and singing first tenor during our trip to Verona, Italy this past July. This is the Nikolai Kedrov setting of the Otche Nash (Our Father)-N. Kedrov
> Отче Наш-Н. Кедров
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tiphat:
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> George


So nice to see George, well done.


----------



## DavidA

I will pass on this one as people have told me my voice is made for silent movies just as my face is made for radio! :lol:


----------



## Barelytenor

Very kind of you Pugg, thank you!

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Barelytenor

*Yale Russian Chorus Alumni Sing Legend of the 12 Brigands*

Yesterday was my first tenor imitation (the year I auditioned for the Yale Russian Chorus i was 18, the only year of my life I was a real first tenor; some things in life just stick with you; they have plenty of baritones), today is my baritone singing (along with one of our wonderful oktavisty, Kit Lorentz). We are singing a famous Russian folk song called *Legend of the 12 Brigands / Zhilo dv'enadsat' razboinikov / жило двенадцать разбойников.* This song has been called (somewhere) the "essence of Russian peasant spirituality," a phrase that has deep resonance when you remember that for decades under the Communists formal religious worship was forbidden and repressed. Anyway, this song relates:

_"An old monk in the Solovetsky monastery tells the tale of a brigand chief Kudear, who killed, plundered and pillaged, until one day God awoke his conscience and he entered a monastery. The last line of the song reveals that the old monk, Pitirim, is Kudear himself."_






I hope you enjoy this performance from last July at the Verona Garda Estate Choral Festival (a wonderful fun multinational, noncompetitive choral festival by the way, highly recommended for singing groups). It was absolutely hotter than 40 hells in this decommissioned church called the Pozzo di San Giovanni Lupatoto, but I think we gave an excellent rendition of some of our best pieces on this night (and hence the backlit cartoon figures; we did not realize from the stage that they had turned off the lights in the auditorium to help with the heat; you can probably hear a stray Vespa motorcycle or two zooming down the street; such is live performance.)

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Barelytenor

Pugg said:


> So nice to see George, well done.


Thank you Pugg! A couple of the guys didn't know the song that well but most of us had it from memory, although there are a lot of words in Old Church Slavonic! It was (is) a beautiful church too, needless to say. It's hard to get first-take-right clips from live performances, but this one came out rather well.

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## BalalaikaBoy

Barelytenor said:


> Yesterday was my first tenor imitation (the year I auditioned for the Yale Russian Chorus i was 18, the only year of my life I was a real first tenor; some things in life just stick with you; they have plenty of baritones), today is my baritone singing (along with one of our wonderful oktavisty, Kit Lorentz). We are singing a famous Russian folk song called *Legend of the 12 Brigands / Zhilo dv'enadsat' razboinikov / жило двенадцать разбойников.* This song has been called (somewhere) the "essence of Russian peasant spirituality," a phrase that has deep resonance when you remember that for decades under the Communists formal religious worship was forbidden and repressed. Anyway, this song relates:
> 
> _"An old monk in the Solovetsky monastery tells the tale of a brigand chief Kudear, who killed, plundered and pillaged, until one day God awoke his conscience and he entered a monastery. The last line of the song reveals that the old monk, Pitirim, is Kudear himself."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy this performance from last July at the Verona Garda Estate Choral Festival (a wonderful fun multinational, noncompetitive choral festival by the way, highly recommended for singing groups). It was absolutely hotter than 40 hells in this decommissioned church called the Pozzo di San Giovanni Lupatoto, but I think we gave an excellent rendition of some of our best pieces on this night (and hence the backlit cartoon figures; we did not realize from the stage that they had turned off the lights in the auditorium to help with the heat; you can probably hear a stray Vespa motorcycle or two zooming down the street; such is live performance.)
> 
> :tiphat:
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> George


you do sound somewhere between baritone and tenor! 
PS: you went to Yale? impressive


----------



## Barelytenor

*Yale Russian Chorus Alumni Sing "Svete Tikhii" Свете тихий "Heavenly Light"-Kastalsky*

This is me and my buds singing this wonderful song by Kastalsky at the 60th Anniversary Concert of the Yale Russian Chorus Alumni in Woolsey Hall, back in 2013. The conductor Daniel Strong Godfrey called out this particular performance to us later as one in which each of us was totally in the zone, singing and watching every nuance for/of the conductor and the music.

I hesitate to even point myself out since this is such a fantastic ensemble, but I'm the rather tall pattern-bald gray-haired fellow in the lower left at the start of the piece. This is strictly a falsetto/head voice piece for me, lingering as it does around high F# for the first tenors (and going up to high C# at the climax).

I hope you like it!

Svete tikhii (Свете тихий) O Light Serene (or Gracious Light or Radiant Light), 7th century hymn to Jesus Christ as the Evening Light, setting by Kastalsky (d. 1926)






I will be posting more of these if there is demand for them.

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## Barelytenor

Here's one of me and a small group of Yale Russian Chorus singers from our recent (April 2019) concert in Charlottesville, Virginia. I sing the first verse of Kalinka in a nice comfortable quasi-tenor key (F sharp), although I do a couple of baritone solos elsewhere in the concert.






Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## xjian77

I began to learn classical singing less than two years ago. Below is my recording of Vivaldi's "Que Sedes" today. I would like to hear your critics, and would look for suggestions for improvement.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1SpL8cs78dywovBXw6KMez78MpZkxUz2q/view?usp=sharing


----------



## pianozach

OK, I'll bite.

My cover of *Across the Universe* (Lennon/McCartney). I'm performing all instruments and vocals. I think my piano solo in the middle of song is the best part, that is, when I'm NOT singing.


__
https://soundcloud.com/pianozach%2Facross-the-universe


----------



## Alinde

Here's a snippet of me attempting a song of the Turrbal people of Australia in whose particular territory I now live. It was done to be inserted in an audiobook. The music was transcribed in the nineteenth century.

As the continent was settled only once 65,000 years ago before Europeans moved in, more than 250 separate languages evolved. The tune travelled but the Turrbal people had no idea what the words meant and neither have I.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1JfiqCPR1QQevN47ooaML3DLgHwTHQTLQ/view?usp=sharing


----------

